# More yellow tris from the past



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, I think its been commented before how shiny your mouses coats are, and that's for sure! They are very pretty.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I love those pretty shiny satin mousies, and the standards are generally pretty shiny too. Safflower seeds help with that.


----------

